# Racoon Attack?



## Fizbi (Dec 14, 2006)

My wife noticed that Barney, one out of many cats, was not acting like his usual self. He has been meowing quite a bit lately. 

A closer inspection and a call to the vet showed a problem with his back, so we rushed him to the local vet.

Doc says it looks like a massive racoon bite. Maybe he tried to share the same space with a racoon who usually hides under the shed.

Great. $50 later, we now have a happier cat.

Question I have is, what do I do about the racoon?
Should I try to run it off?
Seal off all hiding places to keep the racoon away?


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes, you can seal off all the hiding places. Good luck, because raccoons are persistent. He's probably there because there is leftover cat food or something else enticing for him to eat. 

Some people shoot them, but I could never do that. I've always trapped them with a live trap (Havahart is a good brand.). Good baits to put in the trap are fishy-flavored cat food, peanut butter, or anything sweet (they like cookies, donuts, sweetened cereal.). In your situation, though, I would avoid anything the cats like and stick with the sweet stuff. 

Some people (I won't say who...... 8) ) trap them and transport them (miles away) to get rid of them. Check with your state laws, though, because it may be illegal to relocate them. (It is in my state.) Call your local animal control officer. He may assist you with trapping or have a trap you could borrow.

In addition, make sure all the cats are current on their rabies vaccinations!


----------



## Fizbi (Dec 14, 2006)

> "...Check with your state laws, though, because it may be illegal to relocate them. (It is in my state.) Call your local animal control officer. He may assist you with trapping or have a trap you could borrow.
> ...


Great suggestion. The local animal control officer will most likely know what to do and know what works.

Worst case, we can trap it and take it on a very long field trip. Then I can seal off the entrances. I really don't want to harm the animal.

Harry 
Casper, WY


----------



## Fizbi (Dec 14, 2006)

...Of course, Barney 's not saying much.

I wonder what he did to the racoon?

:twisted:


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*barney vs. racoon*

You were lucky and so was Barney---$50 is cheap for medical bills due to a wild animal mixing it up w/a domeestic-he is still alive, with no rabies, etc. I would urge you to become a parent of INDOOR cats---this is better for all concerned---and don't try to tell me it cannot be done---my tomcat who was a stray, was reformed-with consistency and dedication, you can save you and your babies alot of unnecessary risk.................


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My Aunt in Canada lost her large kitty to a raccoon. They mixed it up under the house and her kitty died under there. Barney is pretty lucky to have escaped and been able to be treated by a vet. 
How is he doing?
Heidi


----------



## julebean (Jun 22, 2005)

Where I live, the local shelters will loan you traps to traps strays and raccoons. Beware, raccoons are smart so it might not be so easy. Once you've caught the thing, if you're state allows it, the long field trip sounds good. Or you can call Animal Control to take it away for you. Good luck!


----------



## Fizbi (Dec 14, 2006)

Barney is doing very well. We took him to our local country vet who is more concerned about animals than the almighty dollar.

The hair is growing back where it was shaved for treatment.

Thanks for the suggestions and concern.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Just remember, that is the racoon's territory! They are meant to be outside in the wild! Not cats. Racoons are wild animals and they too need to eat and sleep. In my state, a trapper is required under law to kill a trapped racoon. Is that fair to that poor animal that because your cat is outside in the racoons territory that the racoon be killed? I am sorry for this rant, but I am a wildlife rehabber and work with racoons, squirrels, rabbits, skunks and other animals. The racoon's habitat is being destroyed by humans, so when they try to adapt and survive, along comes the same people and they destroy the racoon. Is that fair? Peple need to keep their DOMESTIC pets inside so the WILD ones can survive. I am sorry about your cat, I hope it is okay, but please don't hurt the racoon, it didn't do it on purpose, it is just trying to survive.


----------



## Fizbi (Dec 14, 2006)

zippy96444 said:


> ...The racoon's habitat is being destroyed by humans, so when they try to adapt and survive, along comes the same people and they destroy the racoon. Is that fair? Peple need to keep their DOMESTIC pets inside so the WILD ones can survive. I am sorry about your cat, I hope it is okay, but please don't hurt the racoon....


Hmmmmm...I got a feeling you wouldn't do too well out here in Wyoming.
We have racoons the size of grizzly bears and they roam in packs and raid refrigerators if you forget to lock your doors. 8O

We are constantly training our cats in the latest self defense techniques plus they carry mace. We let them out to practice fighting the racoons. I guess Barny needs more training. 

Our cats are not couch potatoes, we let them out. The Wyoming locals (animals) will just have to share. There's enough room out here for all of us. 

Don't worry, the racoon is fine.

:wink:


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I am just glad your cat is fine. I am sure you keep him updated on his shots. Sorry to vent, its just the fact that it is not the racoons fault and it should not be punished for the attack unless it did get into your house and did the attacking. My cat is indoors, and I don't consider him a couch potato, I wish he was!  I know everyone has their opinion on cats being outdoors, I just live by too many streets and crazy neighbors and I would be a basket case if I didn't know where my cat was. My neighbor always lets hers out and all of her cats always come back safe, the only problem they have had is being attacked in their OWN yard by a feral barn cat. I just can't let him out on his own. I have enough stress in my life!  If it came down to your cat or the racoon, I would definatly(sp) pick you cat!


----------



## Screech_Rules (Apr 5, 2007)

> We have raccoons the size of grizzly bears and they roam in packs and raid refrigerators if you forget to lock your doors.


same here. They like it by the Rio Grande river, which i live very close to, and they come by my house to eat out of a pecan orchard about 3 miles from my house. they are absolutely viscous animals to pets. I have seen the remains of cats and even small dogs after a fight over the food bowl. Not pretty..  Anyone no what a coatimundi is? its a relative of Raccoons except much bigger. well just think of a raccoon the size of a dog! One time my neighbors boxer was mauled badly by one ( i mean REALLY BAD).( the guy who owns the orchard 3 miles away) SO he hired me to sit on his roof all night and shoot it when it comes to eat more food. for $100 to sit on a roof with a .20 gauge and your 17! c'mon cant pass that up! So at 12:03 a.m. i saw him come around the barn in the street lights the owner has around the perimeter of his yard. He comes in and eats the food about 20 yards away from me. I was shaking! Imagine what it could do to me! So he comes in and i let the rounds rip and i emptied that gun because i was making sure i wasn't getting hurt! But anyway just a crazy story.Try to keep those cats away from raccoons guys!


----------

